# Firemouth Love (or not?)



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Kay. So I have a male and female firemouth cichlids in a thirty gallon tank (no other fish in there besides them). I'm hoping they're a breeding, and I _think_ they're courting now. But that's the problem-- they're behaving so oddly these days I can't tell whether it's aggression or love. 
The male will chase the female across the tank, nipping at her sides, her anal area, or the sides of her fins (no damage has been done besides a bit of tattered fins and something that _might_ be a very small head wound on the female's behalf). The female will try not to be chased-- she'll just sit there quivering at first, but eventually she seems to lose patience and lets the male chase her. Then, as soon as he's driven her to the other side of the tank and then gone back to his own little area, she'll rejoin him and sit by his side until he decides to chase her again.
The female isn't yet full of eggs, but the male has become very colorful and sparkling over the last few weeks and they've been flashing their gill flaps at each other on occasion.
I've gone through my fish books and looked online, but I can't figure out if they're courting, or if the male really intends to harm the female.
Please help!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

To me, and keep in mind I do not have a ton of experience about this, the biggest clue that this is an attempt at mating is the nipping towards the anal area. The second biggest clue is that she returns to him. I seriously doubt that if SHE were feeling threatened by his behavior she would just stay away from him, or at the very least not return right to his side to play catch me catch me. 

I am open to being wrong on both accounts, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is there a size difference? a place where the female can fit but the male can't follow is a good precaution for most CA & SA cichlids. Watch her carefully, if you see any infection on the head wound or the fins, separate them until she heals.


----------

